# Can goats be potty trained?



## StinkerBell (Jun 16, 2004)

Can goats be potty trained?


----------



## GR8PMKN (Nov 25, 2005)

I would say not hardly...the crap in their bedding, feed buckets, and Watering cups. T


----------



## Idahoe (Feb 4, 2006)

I've heard quite a few say they've litter trained or house trained a goat. The closest I came to doing it was playing in the house with my new kids, and watching them for signs they are going. Pee was the easiest, because girls squat and boys stick out their tummies and spread their hind legs. Poop was more difficult, but usually came right after a bottle.

I just did this to keep them from going on the carpet for short periods of play time. But I know some people have carried it through to actual house training.


----------



## rranch (May 19, 2006)

I have a doe that has been coming in the house since she was a baby becuz she was left behind when the others went to goat shows. My dh felt sorry for her as she was the unreg goatie that was never allowed. She never potties in the house. She always waits til she goes outside.
I also have a friend that box trained a young goat that she tube fed, then bottle fed. He was too small to go to the pen. He hopped into the straw filled litter box to do his business everytime.
Goats are very bright. Give them some credit and some patience.


----------



## LomahAcres (Jan 21, 2007)

We have a two week old doling in the house who is house broken, to a degree. She has a box of straw only for 'piddling' in, when she has to go, she walks in and goes, if she can't get to it, she hollers at you to put her there. She has kept the floors and her 'night time' crate clean the rest of the time. Now when she is out of doors playing, she goes everywhere, but I haven't tried to teach her otherwise as I don't care. Not bad for a two week old, why can't puppies be so easy? Now, if only her new buckling roommate would learn from her


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

I think so! Some one I talked to in CA (USA) told me they have a pigmy wether trained to a litter box. They used a dog book on doing that. Just the same as I seen a TV show that had a mini pony trained to a litter box! Why one would keep a pony in the house is beond me! IF your doing it have fun!


----------

